# Bananas that wont ripen?



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

Any ever have this problem?? I bought some organic bananas TWO WEEKS ago at Target, they were very green, but I thought surely they'd have ripened by now?? SHould I keep waiting or throw them away? Either way, i need to go buy some, cause they realy dont look close, still pretty green and hard!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i've had that happen before...but they ended up going from green to "bad" with no time to enjoy them. I've had luck putting them in a paper bag to ripen them faster (the produce person at my co-op suggested it)


----------



## Severine (Nov 5, 2005)

I've had that happen once or twice. I stopped buying fully green bananas because of that.


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

I've had that happen to me too. If they are reaaally green then I won't buy them anymore for that reason. I second the suggestion to try putting them in a paper bag..sometimes that works.


----------



## rstump (Jun 15, 2006)

SOmetimes that happens when they pick them too early.

I find it better to buy them when they are just "breaking". When they are green but have a little yellow at the tops. That way you know they will ripen.

You can try putting them in a paper bag and see what happens.


----------



## 2rubies (Oct 2, 2004)

I remember reading once that this is a problem with organic bananas in the winter. Because they have to be shipped from so far in cold temperatures, the ripening just kind of stops. And then when they get to your kitchen, they go bad very quickly without ever really being good enough to eat. I've never had that trouble with conventional bananas.

Kristin


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

thats happend to me too and I had to discard them because they just wouldn't ripen.


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Jun 19, 2005)

stick them beside tomatoes. The ethylene (??) off gassed by the tomatoes starts the ripening process.

It goes faster if they're in a paper bag - sometimes too fast (a day or 2)


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I've found by accident that if you put a yellow banana next to green ones, they will ripen properly. However, if you have only green ones at home, they will go from green to rotten. Even when you stick them in the bag, they look like they are browning but are still green and don't taste ripe, just mushy. Now when I buy very green bananas, I make sure I buy at least one already yellow banana. If there's no yellow non organic bananas, I buy one conventional yellow banana.


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

It seems the bananas at my Super Target are nearly always seriously green -- as in granny smith apple green or darker. What's up with that?! Maybe it's a Target thing.

Anyhow ... if the paper sack trick doesn't work, try putting them next to apples -- which give off a gas (maybe it's the same gas as the tomatoes give off that a pp suggested) that ripens stuff (that's the technical term














around them. I've had to separate my apples and bananas because the latter seem to ripen much faster when parked next to the former.


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies! I bought some yellow bananas yesterday and put them together, i'll try the paper bag thing and tomato/apple thing. I'm afraid I am going to just end up needing to throw them away! But not before i TRY!!

Thanks again!


----------



## kezoo (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, I've had that happen to me, too with organic bananas only. I actually had some overripe bananas right next to them, and they STILL didn't ripen. So, after 15 days I took them back to the grocery store and got my $1.79 back!


----------

